# WARNING: FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 is approaching its End-of-Life date.



## chillybsd (Nov 3, 2012)

*uname -a* shows I'm on 9.0-RELEASE-p3 and -p4 is mentioned below saying no updated needed to -p4.  How do I know what version I have installed? It seems *uname* says one thing and *freebsd-update* shows another. Again, see below.  

What do I have to do in order to get my system completely up to date? Thanks!


```
4:18:05 ~ #>freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.0-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 9.0-RELEASE-p4.

WARNING: FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 is approaching its End-of-Life date.
It is strongly recommended that you upgrade to a newer
release within the next 2 months.
4:18:39 ~ #>freebsd-update install
No updates are available to install.
Run '/usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch' first.
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 3, 2012)

chillybsd said:
			
		

> uname -a shows i'm on 9.0-RELEASE-p3 and -p4 is mentioned below saying no updated needed to -p4.  how do i know what version i have installed?



It already told you what version you're running, FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3, it's telling you that it will be End-Of-Life in 2 months. If nothing else FreeBSD 9.1 will surely be out by then. 

You can also run:

`$ dmesg`

and it will tell you at the top of the output what version you're running.


----------



## kpa (Nov 3, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#sup


----------



## recluce (Nov 3, 2012)

Apparently, I am in the same situation. According to "*uname -a*" and "*dmesg*" I am on 9.0-RELEASE-p3. 

However, *freebsd-update* tells me that no updates are required to update to 9.0-RELEASE-p4. Something doesn't seem to be right here, any suggestions?


----------



## wrs (Nov 4, 2012)

*uname -a* shows the kernel patch level, and -p4 was unrelated to the kernel so your kernel is -p3 but userland is likely already -p4 as *freebsd-update* suggests.

Thanks to blakkheim on ##freebsd freenode for pointing this out to me.


----------



## recluce (Nov 4, 2012)

wrs said:
			
		

> uname -a shows the kernel patch level, and -p4 was unrelated to the kernel so your kernel is -p3 but userland is likely already -p4 as freebsd-update suggests.
> 
> thanks to blakkheim on ##freebsd freenode for pointing this out to me



Ok, understood and thank you!

Is the combination -p3 kernel (generic kernel, AMD64) and -p4 userland the expected and current configuration?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2012)

recluce said:
			
		

> Is the combination -p3 kernel (generic kernel, AMD64) and -p4 userland the expected and current configuration?


Yes, if you want to see the '-p4' just rebuild your kernel.


----------



## Sfynx (Nov 5, 2012)

Is it normal to EOL a FreeBSD release version two months after a new one comes out? I'd think a couple previous generations still keep receiving security patches for some time...


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2012)

The .0 versions are always retired quite quickly.


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (Nov 5, 2012)

The release schedule shows that the 9.1 RELEASE build is scheduled for the 9th and the release announcement for the 12th. Even if it's a bit late it'll certainly be out before 9.0 is retired.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2012)

Don't worry about it, if the release slips so will the EoL of 9.0.


----------

